# starting iui on monday next week



## newhome (Dec 3, 2009)

Im starting my 1st iui next week.  Im worried whats going to happen. 
can anyone have any advice.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

you must be so excited and nervous! its nothing to worry about though. you'll have an internal scan on day 1 or 2 of your period (always found the idea cringeworthy but has to be done!) and then (if you haven't been shown already) you'll be taught how to inject yourself and given instructions on which day to start which injection. you'll be given a bag of needles and a sharps bin then you'll collect your drugs from the pharmacy. you'll be booked in for a second scan when you've been injecting for 6 or 7 days. it can be a lot to take in all in one appointment so make sure they fill in the treatment sheets for you where they can jot down exactly what dose and which days.
does the idea of injecting worry you? i was quite nervous but after a couple of shaky handed days i got quite used to it and it just became part of my normal routine before brushing my teeth at night. nothing to worry about!
also you might like to join the iui girls on this thread for moral support
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238670.0
good luck


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

a big welcome and good luck


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

good luck with your iui.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome newhome and good luck with treatment. feel free to ask anything as someone will be able to help you out


----------

